# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kad u kupku, kad usisavanje?

## EvaMONA

Koliko nakon vaginalnog poroda bez epiziotomije smijem zaleći u kadu s kuglom iz Lusha i isključiti se (ako uspijem naći vrijeme i meditativno stanje potrebno za to)??
Koliko nakon.... smijm usisavati? Znam da u trudnoći ako ima ikakvih problema ginekolog često prvo zabrani penjanje stepenicama i usisavanje.
Molim ako netko ima konkretnu preporuku od ginekologa, patronažne ili sl. Naime iako je porod bio ok nakon 2,5 tjedna (baš nisam odležala niti prvih par dana doma) još imam pritisak dole,a nekad kao pred stolicu, nekad naprijed,, pogotovo popodne, a ne  radim teže poslove osim sve oko bebe, osnovno oko starije curice i veš.
Tnx.

----------


## Mrvna

Najkonkretnije što se tiče usisavanja - kad osjetiš da možeš. Ako počneš pa vidiš da ti baš i nije bilo pametnoiz bilo kojeg razloga (slabost, neugoda, nešto), stani, neće svijet propast.
Za kadu ne znam, valjda ipak ovisi o stvarima tipa jesi li šivana. 
Uostalom, ako želiš konkretnu preporuku od ginekologa i patronažne, pa pitaj njih.

----------


## EvaMONA

A znaš kako svi kažu pitajte ako vas nešto mući, a kad nazoveš vidiš da su u gužvi ili očekuju da zoveš samo ako  si otpr. skoro iskrvarila ili imaš neki drastičan problem. Upravo zato pitam da li neka od vas nešto zna u vezi ove 2 konkretne stvari ili je dobila neku uputu.

----------


## jelena.O

> A znaš kako svi kažu pitajte ako vas nešto mući, a kad nazoveš vidiš da su u gužvi ili očekuju da zoveš samo ako  si otpr. skoro iskrvarila ili imaš neki drastičan problem. Upravo zato pitam da li neka od vas nešto zna u vezi ove 2 konkretne stvari ili je dobila neku uputu.


Pusti muža da se malo pomući a ti uživaj!

----------

